# Port



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Who enjoys Port wines with their cigars and which is your favorite? I have found that almost any port will enhance the experience but I can't say the same for other wines. I am not sure what makes Port so unique and enjoyable but I find myself craving the combination.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

It's hard not to enjoy a good port with a cigar. I used to drink a lot of 10, 20, and 30 year tawny ports but I have migrated to vintage ports. There are also some excellent LBV (late bottle vintage) ports out there as well. Dow's, Taylor's, and Fonseca are brands I always keep an eye out for. Quinta do Noval and Quinta do Crasto are also excellent choices if you can get them for a good price.

If you're a port fan, I would suggest branching out and trying some other wines as well. Sauternes wines as well as beerenauslese, trocken-beerenauslese and eisweins are good choices to try. Another great wine to have with a cigar is a quality cream sherry made from the Pedro Ximenez grape. One of my personal favorites which I highly recommend: N.V. Alvear Pedro Ximénez Montilla-Moriles Solera 1927 (Spain, Andalucía, Montilla-Moriles) - CellarTracker! I can get it for about $14/bottle when it is in stock locally. I have paid as high as $19/bottle though. Last but certainly not least is Tokaji. This stuff can get expensive but is phenomenal.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Heres a tidbit on this topic.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-drink-forum/251812-port-wine.html


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

The high alcohol % in Port and Sherry give it the UMPF it needs to stand up to cigar and pipe smoke. I love wine and distilled spirits, dare I say, even more than my tobacco. ( Not by much though ;] ) Port and sherries are made by adding a neutral spirit to the fermentation processes. This stops the yeast from fermenting all the sugar and in return you get a sweeter,heavier wine, that is considerably higher in alcohol.


----------



## Fat Freddy (Apr 10, 2010)

I enjoy port, and the best I ever had was a bottle from a very limited production of a small local producer, Chateau Amis. It was a late harvest zinfindel port and it was exquisite. There were notes of chocolate, currants, caramel, and coffee. Very nice indeed. Unfortunately there is only one bottle left in existence and it belongs to one of the owners of Chateau Amis. 

Sigh.

- Larry :hurt:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The interesting thing for me when it comes to Port is that I have never had one I didn't like. Lately I have really been enjoying a $7.00/bottle ruby from Trader Joe's. Real conniseurs may rollover in their graves hearing that but I really like it. I am not crazy enough to think that the really fine Ports won't offer a ton more complexity and enjoyment but for the price and at the rate I enjoy it, it will just have to be good enough for now.

I have always told people that have never enjoyed a glass of Port that I consider it be the banana split of wines. There is so much depth of character and such a variety of sensations that I find it hard to believe much of anything else can compete with the variety bomb it offers.

Thanks for sharing botl.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is something to try with port; blue cheese. I'm a blue cheese fanatic and the idea of combining the two seemed odd even to me at first but after trying it I have to say, it's goood!


----------

